# Log Lamps



## ritalinpb (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello All,
Im usually a reader of the milling and chainsaw threads but started workin on some woodworking projects and thought id post some pictures. Since everyone likes pictures. I cut up some downed cedar from the cedar swamp that I hunt sometime last year. Its been sittin dryin out for a while. I started cuttin it up this last month and this is what I decided to make. Its my first time makin "cedar furniture" the next adventure is a log coffee table and then a log couch for the hunting cabin up north! The awesome part is while sanding/peeling the logs I found shot in it probably from my dad or I squirrel hunting! I work shipping/receiving at a Kitchen and Bath Design Center in MI and the color is "Light Carmel" from a cabinet company in MI called Pioneer Cabinetry...Its a very old color that I found in the old stock that we had. I really like it. I wanted something with color but not too dark and I think they turned out nice! Ill post more pics once the light is all together and shade is on and its functional...should be sometime soon! Enjoy!


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Sep 8, 2009)

Very cool. Keep up the great work and keep on posting.

Would love to see 1 finished.


----------

